# BICO Technik Siemens Strom/Umrichter Docu



## Lars123 (13 Juni 2007)

Tach,

hab mal ne Frage:

Wie Documentiert ihr die Änderungen in den Strom/Umrichtern, also an der Verschaltung der Funktionen? Nur mit einen Parameterauszug aus Drive ES?

Oder gibt es ein Programm um sowas Graphisch Darzustellen? oder hat sich evt jemand schon mal die Arbeit gemacht und die Symbole für Autocad oder so... gezeichnet?



MfG


Lars


----------



## offliner (15 Juni 2007)

Kommt drauf an, um welchen Umrichter es geht. Für Masterdrives gibt´s die Möglichkeit CFC in Verbindung mit DrivesES Graphic zu nutzen.


----------



## Lars123 (15 Juni 2007)

Es sind Simureg DC Master und Simutras HD.

Hab mir schon überlegt ob man die Standart Symbole in Autocad zeichnet und dann die Pläne zeichnet


----------



## aktar80 (24 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde das gerne für den Micromaster 420 machen. Kennt ihr eine weitere Möglichkeit?

LG


----------



## Ph3niX (25 Juli 2017)

Ich habe das mal mit der LOGO-Software nachgezeichnet und dementsprechend die Ein- / Ausgänge mit der Kommentarfunktion beschriftet, das Ganze dann noch in die Funktionen etwas übersichtlich aufgeteilt.


----------



## offliner (25 Juli 2017)

Bei Masterdrives gab es das Tool DriveES Graphic. Damit konnte man den Antrieb in CFC parametrieren. Die Dokumentation war damit ganz gut möglich. Wir reden hier aber von einem alten Produkt.
Für die aktuellen Geräte Sinamics S120 und Sinamics DCM (Nachfolger des DC Masters) gibt es Sinamics DCC. Das basiert auf CFC und lässt auch eine gute Dokumentation zu.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist es, mit Skripten zu arbeiten. Das wäre textbasiert, kann aber auch vernünftig kommentiert werden. Geht auf jeden Fall auch für Sinamics S120 und DCM und auch bei den älteren Masterdrives Geräten. Bei Mircomaster bin ich mir nicht sicher, ist aber auch kein aktuelles Produkt mehr.
In den Listenhandbüchern findet man die Funktionspläne der Antriebe, die können auch als Dokumentationsbasis dienen.


----------

